# Sore neck on Dog



## k94life (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello, I have a Great Pyr puppy and for about a week I had a collar for a undergound fence on him and yesterday I noticed he had a big hairless raw smelly sore spot right underneath his chin. He has been scratching it. does anyone know a good home remedy for this. or has anyone encountered this problem before.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

It happens because there's no air circulation under the collar and the area gets hot and damp. 

I would keep the collar off and use a betadine rinse twice a day to dry it up. 

It would be a good idea not to leave the collar on all the time. Take it off when the dog's inside. 

If it doesn't look like it's getting any better after a day or 2, he probably should see the vet.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

If he will let you clipping the hair on and around the sore will allow air to circulate.


----------



## k94life (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for tips... I already had the collar off for a couple of days.
I put some Neosporin on it and cut the hair it is drying out some I am just trying to get him to quit scratching it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

k94life said:


> Thanks for tips... I already had the collar off for a couple of days.
> I put some Neosporin on it and cut the hair it is drying out some I am just trying to get him to quit scratching it.


The Betadine will work much better than the neosporin. I've had this happen to one of my dogs and the vet recommended the betadine rinse. The neosporin isn't allowing it to really dry out like it needs to. 

His problem wasn't leaving a collar on too long.. he can't wear ANY collar that does not allow air circulation.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hot spots are a pain. Here are some things that worked for me:
First, clip the hair around the spot. It won't get better if there's no air circulation.
Strong black tea---brew up a cup of tea, let it cool, swab the tea on the hot spot, then press the tea bag on the hot spot for a few minutes. The tannins really dry it up.
Apple cider vinegar. Use it straight or dilute it 50/50 with water. Just dab it on....careful, it stings.
Blue power ear wash http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/6964-blue-power-ear-wash.html Hey, it works on hot spots, too!

If it's not improving in 3 days or so, contact your vet. It might be infected and need antibiotics.


You say he had an underground fence collar on.....is there any chance this is a burn from the shock collar going haywire? It happens sometimes. If it is a bad burn, a vet visit will be necessary.


----------

